# US Citizen Living/Working Abroad - Sponsoring UK spouse



## lazarusnine (May 20, 2012)

Due to impending changes to UK immigration rules, my wife and I might not be able to meet the new requirements (she's a student and won't initially earn enough to sponsor me). Though it's not our preferred option, we are having to consider the prospect of moving to the United States (I'm a US citizen). I won't ask a million questions regarding all the forms and requirements, as I still need to do a lot of research into this. However, I had a brief question that I couldn't easily find a clear answer for. Can we apply for her to come to the US as my spouse from the UK? My residence is here and I am currently working part-time while studying toward a PhD. I file US tax returns, but I cannot claim employment in the US. Are foreign earnings comsidered? Do I have to move to the US, get a job and THEN apply for my wife to join me? That could mean that we'd be separated for quite a long time, which is really unfortunate, but if that's everyone else's experience, I suppose it will be ours as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In your situation, you can file your part of the visa application from the UK - but the catch is that you must show that you are "serious" about your intention to relocate back to the US. Normally this means having some form of housing set up (even if it's with friends or family), and if you don't have a job offer, then you may want to find a co-sponsor (usually, but not necessarily a family member) who can take on financial responsibility until you have found employment.

Your current work status in the UK will "count" in the sense that it allows you to build up a little bit of savings, and your PhD will certainly enhance your marketability once you do start looking for a job in the US. (Hey, every little bit helps, right?) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

